# Pre Exercise Nutrition and Post Exercise Recovery & Nutrition



## Haggis8716 (Jun 29, 2017)

Some of you may have read my thread with regards to my plans to do the London To Paris Cycle Ride next July.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/london-paris-cycle-ride.67774/

One of the questions that is burning in my mind is what is the best way to recover from my training rides and post exercise nutrition, Also pre exercise nutrition

I know that I have a long way go in my training as this morning I only did just over 17mls. However after 3hrs my legs still feel like Jelly and I am lacking any energy. At the end of my cycle my BG was 6.

I know that sofar I have been able to keep my T2 under control with a low sugar diet and Metformin.

I have seen the likes of protein shakes but don't know if I should be using them or how and when.

I have no idea of sport nutrition, so a bit of guidance would help.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't you need carbs for bike rides? I'm sure I saw that on a documentary...


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, for long distance bike rides, carbs are generally the go to source. You either stick with carbs for the riding, but it's going to be quite hard to work out
how much you need & will burn off during the ride & not leave too much left in your body, having said that, post meal carbs for cycling are just as important to fuel up for the next day. Maybe slower release carbs could be the answer , but fats & proteins should be included.
Maybe just do some rides for practice using fats & proteins only & see how you go, then possibly add some slow release carbs after the ride. Plenty of green veg is going to give you important vitamins aswell.

I am still learning myself.

A couple of weeks ago, I was 12.0 on my meter around 11am & I hadn't eaten anything at that point, about an hour later & I had 4 scrambled eggs alone. An hour later I was 10.1
About half an hour later, I went out for about an hour doing some walking & mixing in some jogging, after coming home, I tested about an hour after getting home & I was 4.2
I am type 2 by the way & I used to cycle a lot.

I think I burn off the blood sugar quite quick, but then need to re-fuel.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 29, 2017)

Team Blood Glucose website has some useful information for people with both type 2 and type 1 diabetes, who want to do sports.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 30, 2017)

As Copepod says Team BG is a good site to look at and some good advice from Derek.  Diabetes, nutrition and exercise can be quite individual.  It depends on your bg levels but if your legs are like jelly after 3 hours and you have no energy I'd say this is likely to be a fitness issue and should improve the more you do.

In terms of pre-ride I think it will depend how far and how hard you're planning to go.  Personally, I always start with porridge as it's a good slow release energy food although I realise not everyone can tolerate this.

I usually have a post ride protein drink to help repair muscle (you're supposed to have them within 20 minutes of returning).  Beware though, these can be high in sugar but there are some that aren't too bad.  I don't think they're essential but I have now got into the habit of using them.  I would then have my main meal as normal which as usual would include carbs although I may have extra depending on what my levels were up to (helps replace glycogen stores as well).  

As usual with these things it will be a fair amount of trial and error.


----------



## Haggis8716 (Jun 30, 2017)

Matt, Are there any of the protein drinks you would recomend? it would give me a starting point.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 30, 2017)

Being a bit of a cheapskate  I get the ones from Home Bargains.  They're called protein milk drink (strawberry and chocolate) - a 310ml bottle with 10g carbs and 26g protein, no added sugar.  69p each.


----------



## Haggis8716 (Jun 30, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> As Copepod says Team BG is a good site to look at and some good advice from Derek.  Diabetes, nutrition and exercise can be quite individual.  It depends on your bg levels but if your legs are like jelly after 3 hours and you have no energy I'd say this is likely to be a fitness issue and should improve the more you do.
> 
> In terms of pre-ride I think it will depend how far and how hard you're planning to go.  Personally, I always start with porridge as it's a good slow release energy food although I realise not everyone can tolerate this.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt, this is exactly the sort of advice I am looking for. Hopefully wirh a bit of work I will get there.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jun 30, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Being a bit of a cheapskate  I get the ones from Home Bargains.  They're called protein milk drink (strawberry and chocolate) - a 310ml bottle with 10g carbs and 26g protein, no added sugar.  69p each.



These sound really good, I am type 2, but if I've been on a long ride these could be good, get one down soon after finishing, then eat meal maybe an hour later. 10g of carbs is absolutely nothing if you've been riding for a couple of hours.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jun 30, 2017)

Just been to my local Home Bargains & got 4 Strawberry & 1 Chocolate. Might go for a ride tomorrow & have one when I get back.
I always have porridge for breakfast with almond milk & sometimes a few strawberries, so that should give me a good start to the day.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 30, 2017)

Derek Stubbs said:


> Just been to my local Home Bargains & got 4 Strawberry & 1 Chocolate. Might go for a ride tomorrow & have one when I get back.
> I always have porridge for breakfast with almond milk & sometimes a few strawberries, so that should give me a good start to the day.



If you manage to get out have a good ride.


----------



## Haggis8716 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok, this morning started with a bowl of porridge with a bit of Agave syrup. Pre breakfast reading of 7.2. 30 mins later pre ride reading of 9.1. Cycled 8.4mls in 34mins post ride reading of 7.0. also did not stop on ride other that for junctions. The route I have done a few times. When I started training it took me about 50mins and rest stops.

I think things are improving.....


----------



## Haggis8716 (Jul 1, 2017)

On the subject of Protein, what is the difference between the ready made protein drinks and Whey Protein? could I/should I use either?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 1, 2017)

Haggis8716 said:


> On the subject of Protein, what is the difference between the ready made protein drinks and Whey Protein? could I/should I use either?



You can use either.  The ready made protein drinks will probably use whey protein in them.  You can buy whey protein (often in big tubs) in its powdered form and make up your own drinks.  I just find it quicker and easier to buy the ready made ones.


----------

